# Was ist ein "Schwarzer Garten"?



## robert37 (16. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Kann mir mal jemand helfen .Woher könnte ich Informationen bekommen oder Unterlagen 
über einen "Schwarzen Garten"

So wirklich was kann ich auch bei  nicht finden.


Liebe Grüße

Robert


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*

Was soll denn ein schwarzer Garten sein? Einer wo nix wächst? Also nur die blanke Erde?


----------



## robert37 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn ein schwarzer Garten sein? Einer wo nix wächst? Also nur die blanke Erde?



Hallo Joachim

Er wird praktisch mit Gestellen zu gemacht das er von innen dunkel wird werden die Gestelle und Dach bepflanzt das Ganze wird dann von innen mit dunkelen (schwarzen) Kies gestaltet mit Gräsern Es werden Wege eingebaut Ecken mit Stühlen oder sonst decoratives.

Und dann wird das Ganze im Sommer abends oder auch über Tag  mit Kerzen untermalt . 

Sorry anders kann ich das im Moment auch nicht erklären .Ich hoffe das bringt etwas Licht ins dunkel  

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*

Aber welche Gräser wachsen denn im dunklen? Bzw. wie dunkel ists denn da drinnen ... 

Also ich hab davon auch noch nichts gehört ...


----------



## robert37 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Aber welche Gräser wachsen denn im dunklen? Bzw. wie dunkel ists denn da drinnen ...
> 
> Also ich hab davon auch noch nichts gehört ...




Na Joachim es täuscht vielleicht ein wenig so dunkel ist das auch wieder nicht .Das geht schon mit Gräsern.Der Garten heisst einfach so  

Aber so dunkel das nix drinnen wächst ist er nicht.Er wirkt mehr zur Dämmerung sehr dunkel ,so das Kerzen und indirektes Licht sehr gut drinnen wirken. 

Ich weis das es in Düsseldorf sowas gibt aber ich weis die Addi nicht mehr .:? 

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*

Hi.

Bei Google habe ich was klitzekleines dazu entdeckt:
WDR - weit nach unten scrollen....

EDIT: Und nochwas über diese Dame: http://www.wdr.de/tv/tour/august.phtml scrollen zu "Ein englischer Garten in Köln – Privatgarten Lammerting".
http://www.stadtrevue.de/index_archiv.php3?tid=422&bid=3
Aber ohne Erwähnung des schwarzen Gartens...


----------



## robert37 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*

Ich nochmal

Also als Eingang stelle ich mir eine große Tür vor von einem Schloß (die ich sogar  hier zu kaufen gesehen habe )In Holland  gibt es die es sind wirklich alte Schloßtüren die die da haben ca 4m hoch und auch so 4 m breit .
Der Preis liegt aber so bei ca 1300€ für so eine Tür.Ist allerdings auch einzigartig.

Und dahinter soll der zugegeben etwas scurile Garten entstehen.

Mal schauen ob da noch jemand eine Idee hat woher oder wo man Bilder oder Unterlagen bekommen könnte

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## robert37 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Bei Google habe ich was klitzekleines dazu entdeckt:
> WDR - weit nach unten scrollen....
> ...




Hallo Annett stimmt das war er .Er war gar nicht in Düsseldorf er war in Köln  

Da kann ich auch lange suchen  

Danke schon mal 

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Annett (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*

Ich hab die HP gefunden  

http://www.englischer-garten-koeln.de/garten.htm

Bild: http://www.englischer-garten-koeln.de/garten/Schattengarten/1b.JPG


----------



## Nymphaion (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*

Hallo,

also ein wirklicher dunkler Garten kann das nicht sein, schließlich leben alle Pflanzen immer noch vom Sonnenlicht. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass hier (quasi als Gegenentwurf zum 'weissen' Garten von Sissinghurst) gezielt Pflanzen mit extrem dunklen Blüten und Blättern eingesetzt werden. Die Engländer haben ja einen Hang zu andersfarbigen Blättern, und deswegen gibt es dort viele 'Blut'-Selektionen von normalen Stauden und Sträuchern, die so dunkelrot/dunkelpurpur sind, dass es in der Dämmerung sicherlich wie schwarz wirken dürfte. Ich bring jetzt mal wieder meine Hainbuchenhecke ins Spiel: von der __ Hainbuche gibt es eine ganz dunkle Blattform. Damit könnte man dann die 'Wände' von diesem dunklen Gartenzimmer gestalten. Innen dann vor die Hecke dunkellaubige und dunkelblütige Stauden setzen - das dürfte hinhauen. Hm, ob wir das auch machen sollen? Wir haben im letzten Jahr das Lager von einem Steinmetz bekommen, u.a. mit vielen gebrauchten Grabsteinen. Die wären da gut aufgehoben. Recht morbid. Ich weiss nicht ob ich da oft reingehen würde.


----------



## robert37 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die HP gefunden
> 
> http://www.englischer-garten-koeln.de/garten.htm
> 
> Bild: http://www.englischer-garten-koeln.de/garten/Schattengarten/1b.JPG




Hallo Annett

Ja genau das war er  Danke schön .
Aber wie gesagt er sollte anders gestaltet werden.
Übrigens find ich das mit den Knotengarten auch nicht wirklich schlecht. 

Das hat auch was . 


Gruß
Robert


----------



## robert37 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Schwarzer Garten*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ein wirklicher dunkler Garten kann das nicht sein, schließlich leben alle Pflanzen immer noch vom Sonnenlicht. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass hier (quasi als Gegenentwurf zum 'weissen' Garten von Sissinghurst) gezielt Pflanzen mit extrem dunklen Blüten und Blättern eingesetzt werden. Die Engländer haben ja einen Hang zu andersfarbigen Blättern, und deswegen gibt es dort viele 'Blut'-Selektionen von normalen Stauden und Sträuchern, die so dunkelrot/dunkelpurpur sind, dass es in der Dämmerung sicherlich wie schwarz wirken dürfte. Ich bring jetzt mal wieder meine Hainbuchenhecke ins Spiel: von der __ Hainbuche gibt es eine ganz dunkle Blattform. Damit könnte man dann die 'Wände' von diesem dunklen Gartenzimmer gestalten. Innen dann vor die Hecke dunkellaubige und dunkelblütige Stauden setzen - das dürfte hinhauen. Hm, ob wir das auch machen sollen? Wir haben im letzten Jahr das Lager von einem Steinmetz bekommen, u.a. mit vielen gebrauchten Grabsteinen. Die wären da gut aufgehoben. Recht morbid. Ich weiss nicht ob ich da oft reingehen würde.




Hallo Werner

Das mit der Hainbuchenhecke ist gar keine schlechte Idee. 

Also es sollen dort nicht nur Gewächse zum Einsatz kommen sondern auch Stühle Tische und vielleicht sogar Spiegel .Und wie gesagt ein Eingang durch die große Schloßtür .Also so ein alter Schloßgarten in Miniatur.(nur irgendwie anders )

Also ich hab auch gedacht das ist sehr dunkel ob man dort rein geht,aber es strahlt auch sehr viel Ruhe aus . 

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Redlisch (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein "Schwarzer Garten"?*

Hiho,
als ich das Bild vom schwarzen Garten gesehen habe, dachte ich gleich an Friedhof ... ist wohl so gewollt das es nach Friedhof aussieht, oder ? *schauder

Ich kenne das unter "Schattengarten". Schau mal in Google danach, da wirst du dann auch fündig ...

Axel


----------



## robert37 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Was ist ein "Schwarzer Garten"?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> als ich das Bild vom schwarzen Garten gesehen habe, dachte ich gleich an Friedhof ... ist wohl so gewollt das es nach Friedhof aussieht, oder ? *schauder
> 
> Axel




Hallo Axel

Ja hm irgenwie ja oder auch nein also ich habs mal im Fernsehn gesehen das war schon echt nicht schlecht gemacht. 

Es soll ja auch nur ein Teil werden in einem großen Garten ,es ist nicht als eigentlicher Garten gedacht wo man sich immer aufhält.

Gruß

Robert


----------

